# 75G Switch To Sand



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

I finally made the switch from gravel to sand. Took a while and a lot of rinsing. I'll post pictures soon.

4 RED BELLIES in a 75G tank.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## iam5abi (Oct 10, 2011)

where could i get those plants from? (fake or real)


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

their fake and i believe i bought them from PJ PETS, in Bramalea. nice to see that you're in my area!


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking good here. I'd recommend a backdrop, even just plain black. It would make the setup look a lot better. I have sand in my 200g and it looks much better than the gravel did


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

plain black would look good, i had it on their 50 g


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

here's a video i took today of their feeding, CLICK TO WATCH


----------

